# fuel prices



## buftflair (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a question that I would like to pose to this august body of rv owners. I realize that I am just a "slow ol' southern boy", but a few things do get my attention and cause me to wonder about the greater scheme of things. If you recall a few months ago we were all told that the rising fuel costs were due to the higher cost of crude, at that time is was $140+ a barrel. Now that crude has come down to less than $100 a barrel were are fed the line that now higher fuel costs are a result of low supply and high demand. This is after the AAA told us that the fuel demand had been driven down recently. Are these information peddlers the same ones who sell ocean front property in Arizona? Will someone with a greater understanding of global economics please explain this to this "dumb ol' redneck".
 Thanks for any input as I eagerly await your answers.


----------



## dennis1949 (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

They had an excuse to raise prices.  They want come down nearly as fast as they went up.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Hey Dennis we have oil but no facilities to refine it--i.e. no power. I really do think that once the refine get power and start processing the oil. then the gas will come down. Right now it's supply and demand with a little gouging on the side


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

I heard this morning on TV that the highest prices in VA is right near me in Roanoke.  Over 5.00/gallon.  They are claiming it is distribution problems.  

We have an area between me and Roanoke that is a storage area.  Hooked up to the the pipeline from Texas.  When the storm was about to hit, they closed that pipeline.  The tanks were empty the next day.  Gas was being trucked in from North Carolina.  Hopefully soon, this will all get back to normal.

I can buy here in Bedford for 3.99.  We are only about 30 miles from the stations with 5.00.


----------



## buftflair (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

I think Hollis may be on to something with the gouging idea. Here in Beautiful Downtown Beaufort SC within a mile you can find prices from $3.99 to $4.69 per gallon. Obviously the $4.69 gas is of much better quality. There is a law in SC punishing those who charge "unconscionable prices", but it seems that no one has figured out what the exact amount is that qualifies as "unconscionable prices".


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Hey Steve, how are things in Beaufort, my son who is in the Air Force live in Charleston which is a beautiful city. anyway gas will come down just as soon as they can get the refineries back in action and I hope that those  gas station who are ripping people off get caught and get a BIG FAT FINE.


----------



## DARLING (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

And the big fine eats up all the price gouging profits that they made.

Some thing is wrong here is sw Fla because gas is creaping up 4-5 cents per pay but diesel has come down from $4.59 to $4.29 and dropping. :question: 

Darlin


----------



## utmtman (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

I went to the big city today and the gas was down to 3.67 and I heard on the news here that the price will not go up cuz of the gas we are buying comes from canada from the oil we shipped to them to be refined.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

That's the reason we need more refineries here. We have to ship the oil out of states and then at their mercy when buying back. If we keep hugging the trees and building no refineries or drilling then we will continue paying what ever they want. Regardless, we will pay more and my retirement check will stay the same. Well, they do say we get a cost of living ever once in a while HA, HA


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

dang Lee you are so lucky, wished we had that amount $$$$$$ on our gas is pushing $4.55 pg


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Seems like the oil co would prepare for conditions like this and have a reserve so there would be no shortage. Shows what kind of trouble we would face if there was a national emergency. When it reaches the point that it cost more to go to work than you make you got a problem. Really have to take a toll on people with low income and there are a lot out there


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

hey Nash thanks for identifying me in your post :laugh: us low income people really need some help.It is costing memore to go get coffee in the morning with the high cost of gas. I hoping the Government will bail me out when I am about to go under :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Don't hold your breath for the gov't to bail you out.  They cannot even run itself

OUr neighbor drives tour buses fron Fla to Biloxi, New Orleans, Branson, Nashville.  The company he works for had him out for 12 days shutteling the Gustov evacuee  to Ala & then to Tx for Ike evacuees.  The Feds would say do onething & the state & local people had no clue till hours later.  Typical gov't.  Hurry up & wait.  

After 12 days , he told his boss he was coming home for some time with his family.  If after 3-4 days home, if they still needed him he would go back out there to help.  It is easy to get buned out. 

He said that most of the people really appreciated the help.  

Darlin


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

I know but it sounded nice. I am to low on the pole for Big Brother to help me out


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Hollis don't worry you'll get a 1% cost of living raise sometimes between now and never :laugh: Got another pet peeve.  Why does Good Sam keep sending me a notice for a bargin 499.00 lifetime membership for the same price as a youngster.  Seems as though it should be pro rated for us older :laugh: After all logic says I want get to use it as long as say Rod   :laugh: well' they did offer a 200.00 rebate.  WOW, get a couple patches, two hats and business cards that will make all ya'll turn green with envy when I hand it to you.  Should have joined way back when it was only 70 bucks or so for lifetime :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Nash  I never been ask for a life time membership, but I agree with you, us older RVer should have prorated cost of membership. But my membership is only 19.00 a year so I might 10 more years that equates to 190.00, so I am good


----------



## buftflair (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Hollis,
 If you can ever get enough money to buy gas to come to Charleston then let us know and if we can come up with enough gas to run the cooker we'll cook up a Frogmore Stew.  For all of those uninitiated inlanders, that's shrimp, sausage, potatos, corn on the cob, onions, and a generous portion of Old Bay seasoning coked in a BIG pot.


----------



## DARLING (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Is that what they also call a low country boil? :question: 

Darlin


----------



## buftflair (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Yep, that be us!


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

hey Steve thanks for the offering, it sound like a great meal wish I was coming that way, but we are heading to Gatliburg next month so we are sitting still now. But if you will keep that invitation open I will take you up next year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

hey steve i did not u are in SC ,, man i love that place ,, i spend as much time as i can on the beach in Surfside ,, and i bet u know where that is    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## buftflair (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Rod, 
We are about as far south as you can go and still be in SC. We can be in Savannah, GA in about 40 minutes or either in Fl in about two hours. Sometimes I stop and think how lucky I am to live in a place that people pay big bucks just to visit. Y'all come on down and we will throw a BIG PARTY lowcountry style!!!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

there  he goes, he already cutting in on my meal :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## avalondanes (Sep 17, 2008)

RE: fuel prices

Today our gas prices fell from the weekend highs of 4.50- 5.00 back down to 3.65- 3.99. State is issuing price gouging citations to several stations and distributors. Hope they fry for raising prices over 1.00 per gal. in less than 5 hours on Friday before the storm made land fall.

Richard


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

well Hollis ,, how about if i pick up u and the misses on the way down to SC ,, then all would be happy ,, u get a meal ,, and i'll get ,, well u know what ,, but i gotta warn u ,, Hollis once i am down there ,, i'll be like a little kick screaming brat ,, well that is if u drag me off the beach down there    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

Hey Rod I would never attempt to pull you away from the beach, that would like commenting suicide doing that. as a matter of fact we both would down on the beach, you tanning and me watching the ladies go by. beside that all I can do is look AND THE WIFE IS OK WITH THAT :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

well ,, Hollis my wife is the same way ,, heck we even go to Hooters together ,,, can't afford to replace her now ,, and sure as heck couldn't afford a new young one  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

I LIKE YOU couldn't afford a new one, beside I don't have time to train a new one to my way of thinking and doing. :bleh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Re: fuel prices

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
that was good Hollis  :approve:  :approve:


----------

